# Suche Programm um Zugriff in fremden Netzwerken zu verhindern



## multitasker (31. Mai 2009)

Windows XP SevicePack3

Hallo,
da ich geschäftlich viel unterwegs bin, kommt es öfters auch vor, dass ich mich an öffentlichen Hotspots, Hotels, etc. mit ungesicherte WLAn Netzwerke verbinde. Auf meinem Rechner sind einige Ordner im Netzwerk freigegeben, dass die Kollegen im Büro zugriff dazu haben.
Gibt es Programme, die den Zugriff per Mausklick auf dem gesamten Rechner unterbinden können. Oder reicht es aus, dass ich für die freigegebenen Ordner eine Benutzergruppe und Passwort einrichte und diese dann meinen Kollegen weitergebe?

Gruß Jens


----------

